# any SAR application for this year?



## Eagle_Eye_View (7 Sep 2006)

Any futur SAR applicants here for this year?
I applied and did everything including the interview. Now its about waiting and hopefully get an answer for selection in Feb 07.
other question, how long did it take to get that message saying you've been chosen to go on selection? Basicaly did most of you who already been there receive the message by Nov/Dec?
Thanks


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (11 Sep 2006)

Well interesting enought there is only 10 applications so far (including myself) for military and 27 applications for direct entry which only 4 will be chosen. Thats gonna be an interesting prelim...
cheers


----------



## Journeyman (11 Sep 2006)

TB said:
			
		

> *there is only 10 applications so far (including myself) for military.... *



"...there *are* only 10 applications..." But that's not what I wanted to say  

With the varied options now available for high-speed individuals (or variable-speed Walter Mitty's), one has to expect numbers to be down, given the size of the CF. Where SAR Tech, and arguably Clearance Diver, were amongst very few options, now the top troops are being drawn to JTF2 and CSOR as well. I would even suggest that with the increase in combat operations, more people are choosing to stay in the infantry (until they get over to A'stan, that is).


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (12 Sep 2006)

Journeyman,
Thanks for the spell check and your wisdom on the situation


----------



## dearryan (28 Oct 2006)

Good luck to you TB!

I am 3 weeks 3 days from being *eligible* to apply the civi way....assuming that the CF will do another intake. Mabey I could come by 442 and do some IV starts and speed up my licensing ;D . Back to waiting for a call....and making 2 bucks/hour.


----------



## Zoomie (29 Oct 2006)

dearryan - drop me a line if you want to come by 442 and talk with "da boys".


----------

